# hi do i belong here too?



## lawsy (Aug 7, 2007)

hi all,

got two gorg dd, 10 n 8 yrs n can't conceive with new man after 2 yrs of trying, had some clomid to no avail whilst we awaited his results, he's fine, so it's def me! could be anorexia after girls

so awaiting hsg in cupla weeks n updated bloods then have to wait until oct. can't really post on the clomid board now, so please can i join in here if my face fits?

cheers laws x


----------



## Jo1983 (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi Lawsy,

Sorry to hear you are having trouble conceiving.......of course you can join us.
Come over onto the April/May thread and introduce yourself.......you'll get a very warm welcome  

Hope to chat soon
Jo
xxx


----------



## jobo5572 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Lawsy

I remember you from the Clomid thread which I haven't been on for a few weeks as I have now run out of Clomid.  Come and join us on the daily messages thread


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello 

I would just like to say welcome and come and join the thread


----------

